# Suche Fotos (Verbindbar mit "Dienstleistung") !



## Thomas Lindner (20. August 2003)

Hallo ihr Fotografen!

Ich suche dringends Fotos die zum Begriff: 

*Dienstleistungen* 

passen.

Auf Google habe ich zwar eine Menge gefunden und auch auf Stock-Art-Pages, aber ich möchte sicherstellen, das ich keine Lizenz- und Copyrightrechte verletze und so möchte ich euch bitten, wenn Ihr da was habt mir was zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ich brauche Die Bilder nicht unbedingt in höchster Auflösung (Grösse), aber :

_640/480 bei 300 dpi_ 

wäre schon toll.


Ich brauche Farbfotos!

Danke!


----------



## TheMike (21. August 2003)

hmm ... so mal ganz unter uns: Da bist du wohl nicht der Einzige, der sowas sucht   ;-)

Wobei Photos zum Thema "Dienstleistung" irgendwie so ziemlich alles sein kann - je nach persönlichem Geschmack, restlicher Gestaltung und Werbekonzept.

aber guck doch mal hier: http://www.photocase.de - is ohnehin eine empfehlenswerte Site.

gruss


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2003)

Auf der Seite habe ich dann aber wieder das Lizenz- / Weiterwendungsproblem!

Ich detaliere mal "Dienstleistung":

Boten
Menschen beim arbeiten
Fotos von Lieferjungen/-nädchen
Sekrätäriat
Bring'In
etc....


----------



## TheMike (21. August 2003)

nope, das prob hast du net - lies mal: http://www.photocase.de/info_nutzung.asp 

deine Detaillierung gibt uns doch nen kleinen Eindruck, wie du das Thema bildlich umsetzen würdest.

Aber guck nochmal bei meinem Link. ich denke mal, da könntest du am ehesten was brauchbares finden.

grusss


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2003)

Oh, peinlich, da habe ich wohl was überlesen...

*auf die Suche macht*


----------

